# Hello



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought I post some pictures of my gang  I haven't in a while so here they are 

bear-3yr old APBT



























Cali-2yr APBT



























Shiloh-9yr old beagle


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Roxy-5yr old Chihuahua


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd recognize those ears anywhere!!
You always have amazing pics of your pups and they always look so happy.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, I think Cali is famous she is recognized by everyone now lol. I should also have new pics either today or tomorrow, both cali and bear got new collars


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Those a great looking dogs! I love bear's color.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks  I get told that a lot an his eyes too. He's a special boy alright


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, his eyes are really pretty! That last picture of Roxy is hilarious! Looks like a death stare to me! Haha.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

lol it dose, I don't blame her though itt was very sunny out


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Yeah. I would be like that too.


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

I must you have great and beautiful dogs.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Haha. Yeah. I would be like that too.


lol same here



rogerharris said:


> I must you have great and beautiful dogs.


thank you


----------

